# Anabelle & Isabelle waiting thread!!



## Wlschwallenberg (Jan 4, 2013)

We are on day 134!!!!! 
And we are baggin and saggin. Isabelle's bag has doubled in size since yesterday. Let the countdown begin! 

Anabelle








Isabelle


----------



## bayouboergoats (Dec 30, 2012)

Whoo hoo! Congrats and happy kidding!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Happy Kidding


----------



## Wlschwallenberg (Jan 4, 2013)

Thanks! I think I noticed milk dripping from Isabelle's teat. Is that normal?? If you look closely in the pic, you can see it on the right side.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Hope your kidding goes textbook! :book:


----------



## Wlschwallenberg (Jan 4, 2013)

We're on day 138!


----------



## Wlschwallenberg (Jan 4, 2013)

Day 145....


----------



## thorsonfarms (Feb 21, 2013)

Anything yet?? We are at 135 now hopefully good luck with your girls hope to see baby pics!


----------



## Wlschwallenberg (Jan 4, 2013)

Nothing yet... I am watching ever so closely. Lol thank you and I will def post some pics. Rain and sleet here tonight and tomorrow, so according to the Doe Code we may have babies. Lol


----------



## Wlschwallenberg (Jan 4, 2013)

Looking a lot closer. Hubby's handy dandy haircut job. Lol


----------



## thorsonfarms (Feb 21, 2013)

Hehe doe code didnt work here for us last night when we had the storm but I'm counting on Monday bc full moon and "bigger" storm is supposed to be coming through Monday Tuesday! Nice pic she's looking really close


----------



## Wlschwallenberg (Jan 4, 2013)

Ah yes the full moon! That always gets things moving. 

Eek I can't wait any longer!


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

Anything yet?


----------



## Wlschwallenberg (Jan 4, 2013)

Not a dang thing. Not even discharge! Gahhh!!!!

Anabelle's ligs have been gone gone for three weeks now.

Isabelle's ligs are tight and hard as can be.


----------



## Wlschwallenberg (Jan 4, 2013)

Ok so ligs remain nonexistent on Anabelle, and Isabelle's ligs have softened up just over the past five hours. 

Anabelle is doing this weird pee-cough, where every time she coughs pee flies out. Lol

Both are yawning like crazy and have become VERY affectionate and social, huge personality changes for both. 

Send labor vibes please!!


----------



## Frosty (Feb 13, 2010)

Oh boy more babies to snatch..
Love it when people cut their hair so its nice and clean for the babies.


----------



## Wlschwallenberg (Jan 4, 2013)

Frosty said:


> Oh boy more babies to snatch..
> Love it when people cut their hair so its nice and clean for the babies.


These girls are gonna be pregnant FOREVER. lol


----------



## thorsonfarms (Feb 21, 2013)

It seems that way doesn't it?? I am glad I found goat spot bc it's making me worry more about other goats kidding so I'm not stressed over mine yet (10 days to a month left for me)


----------



## Wlschwallenberg (Jan 4, 2013)

thorsonfarms said:


> It seems that way doesn't it?? I am glad I found goat spot bc it's making me worry more about other goats kidding so I'm not stressed over mine yet (10 days to a month left for me)


I have done really well the whole time, then suddenly....day 135 hit and I was like, 'oh wow! We only have 10+ days left!' And now it's ALL I can think about. I have baby fever something fierce and I am listening in with my baby monitor for any little sound. Lol


----------



## thorsonfarms (Feb 21, 2013)

Hehe me too but it started at day 130! The counting recounting thinking maybe that was a sign of labor! Lol good luck according to the due date calculator it should be mar 9 for us all 4 were bred during same 6 days! However I have cheesemaking and soap making class all day that day!!


----------



## thorsonfarms (Feb 21, 2013)

Also I'm a little thankful I don't have a monitor most days bc I would just be in the barn constantly! Good luck again and sending baby doe vibes your way!! Last year we were 100% bucks (only had 2) but hoping it will be better this year though with 4 girls preg I should get 1 doeling right? Also if I didn't say it before Monday night is full moon just wait for the birth announcements tues morning!!


----------



## pigpen065 (Nov 16, 2012)

I am so new at this whole goat thing, but am learning just how STRESSFUL it is!!! Geez it takes forEVER for them to push those babies out and I just want to jump in there and help, but know I need to slow down!! LOL!! And WAITING for them to get ready!!! Oh my!! I don't think I was this stressed when I had my own kids!! LOL!! And I still have 3 more girls to go!! YIKES!!!!

Good luck.....I hope all goes well!!


----------



## Wlschwallenberg (Jan 4, 2013)

thorsonfarms said:


> Also I'm a little thankful I don't have a monitor most days bc I would just be in the barn constantly! Good luck again and sending baby doe vibes your way!! Last year we were 100% bucks (only had 2) but hoping it will be better this year though with 4 girls preg I should get 1 doeling right? Also if I didn't say it before Monday night is full moon just wait for the birth announcements tues morning!!


Fingers crossed for some full moon action! Thank you and good luck to you too!!


----------



## Wlschwallenberg (Jan 4, 2013)

pigpen065 said:


> I am so new at this whole goat thing, but am learning just how STRESSFUL it is!!! Geez it takes forEVER for them to push those babies out and I just want to jump in there and help, but know I need to slow down!! LOL!! And WAITING for them to get ready!!! Oh my!! I don't think I was this stressed when I had my own kids!! LOL!! And I still have 3 more girls to go!! YIKES!!!!
> 
> Good luck.....I hope all goes well!!


Oh I know I will be wanting to dive right in! Two pregnant does, BOTH are FFs. I am going to have to hold myself back big time!

Thank you, hope all goes well on your end also!


----------



## Wlschwallenberg (Jan 4, 2013)

Went and checked on the ladies and still NOTHING.

Lots of yawning though, guess I bore them. Lol

Oh, and Isabelle followed me around licking me and my pants. Weird girl.


----------



## thorsonfarms (Feb 21, 2013)

Mine do that too and eat my hair! I got two ff this year and 2 on their second kidding,


----------



## Wlschwallenberg (Jan 4, 2013)

Is it a sign that they're close?


----------



## thorsonfarms (Feb 21, 2013)

Hehe not always unfortunately lol I don't think there is a true goat due date!! Everything I read is from 140-160 and single kids go early typically but I guess you just gotta keep watching and waiting. I've been told they can go a month early or a month late so even if you had exact date of insemination you still might never know for sure! Lol sorry I'm not much help


----------



## Wlschwallenberg (Jan 4, 2013)

Ugh. We're on day 146. That full moon better do its job. Lol


----------



## Wlschwallenberg (Jan 4, 2013)

On a side note, Anabelle has had dramatic udder change since this morning. Larger, and the teats are swelling. Come on, Ana banana!!!


----------



## thorsonfarms (Feb 21, 2013)

Just think one more night before full moon! Glad you notice changes I haven't been noticing any in my girls


----------



## Wlschwallenberg (Jan 4, 2013)

It's because I can't stop checking. Lol


----------



## Wlschwallenberg (Jan 4, 2013)

Still nothing. They're gonna be pregnant forever.


----------



## thorsonfarms (Feb 21, 2013)

I hear ya still! I'm starting to think I may be waiting until next full moon mar 27th!! I don't think I can wait that long! Sorry no more signs for you and your girl!


----------



## Wlschwallenberg (Jan 4, 2013)

Blah these girls! So lucky we love them!!


----------



## Wlschwallenberg (Jan 4, 2013)

Laying and grunting? How far off are we you guys think??


----------



## Wlschwallenberg (Jan 4, 2013)

Some updated pics


----------



## thorsonfarms (Feb 21, 2013)

Looking good! They seem to be a lot more bagged up!


----------



## Wlschwallenberg (Jan 4, 2013)

We're close. Anabelle won't move from her cinder block, she's standing with her front legs up on it and just staring off into space. And she freaked when I tried to touch her belly.


----------



## thorsonfarms (Feb 21, 2013)

Hoping you'll have some babies tonight or tomorrow!


----------



## Wlschwallenberg (Jan 4, 2013)

Me too!!!


----------



## thorsonfarms (Feb 21, 2013)

Anything last night?


----------



## Wlschwallenberg (Jan 4, 2013)

Nope. But this morning we have DISCHARGE!!!! Lol


----------



## thorsonfarms (Feb 21, 2013)

How'd today go?

Lol I want play by plays like poli on everyone maybe I will gain experience for my own kidding time lol


----------



## Wlschwallenberg (Jan 4, 2013)

Still no action. Frustrating. I will update as much as possible when it finally happens.


----------



## Wlschwallenberg (Jan 4, 2013)

Both girls are beyond hollowed out and acting unusual. Come on ladies!


----------



## Wlschwallenberg (Jan 4, 2013)

Going bald over here.


----------



## thorsonfarms (Feb 21, 2013)

Lol I'm guessing nothing then? What day are you on now?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I know the feeling, hair line is reseeding here too, LOL


----------



## Wlschwallenberg (Jan 4, 2013)

I have a few tufts of hair, most is gone. Things are looking bleak, we're on day 42586.

Lol today is Ana's due date.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Oh my


----------



## Wlschwallenberg (Jan 4, 2013)

Ligs are still gone on Anabelle, no noticeable discharge but tail is really gunky. Bag is huge but could be tighter I guess.

Isabelle is more hollow than yesterday (which I didn't think was possible), ligs still firm, bag filling, no discharge.

Sigh.....


----------



## thorsonfarms (Feb 21, 2013)

Sounds really close! Lol I know I say that each time! Good luck maybe have babies in the morning!!


----------



## Wlschwallenberg (Jan 4, 2013)

Omg I sure hope so. Due date came and is now coming to a close. She must love those babies so much that she doesn't wanna let go. Lol


----------



## thorsonfarms (Feb 21, 2013)

Lol maybe or they know of some cold nights are near and holding out for a warmer night! My first human child was technically 3 wks overdue! So it could happen! Just watch she will have a very tiny doeling for ya! Hoping for easy kidding!


----------



## Wlschwallenberg (Jan 4, 2013)

She's definitely waiting for the most inopportune moment. Lol


----------



## pygmymommy (Jan 11, 2013)

I was doing the same thing, for the last two weeks before mine gave birth id go out and watch her for hours hoping for signs and go out every hour or two at night to check on her. She waited for a Saturday morning while i was at work to have her babies! Act like you don't care and maybe they will come! Or if worst comes to worst, take them for a run! Lol


----------



## Wlschwallenberg (Jan 4, 2013)

pygmymommy said:


> I was doing the same thing, for the last two weeks before mine gave birth id go out and watch her for hours hoping for signs and go out every hour or two at night to check on her. She waited for a Saturday morning while i was at work to have her babies! Act like you don't care and maybe they will come! Or if worst comes to worst, take them for a run! Lol


I'm about to put them on my treadmill!! Lol


----------



## pygmymommy (Jan 11, 2013)

Lol, it might work!


----------



## Wlschwallenberg (Jan 4, 2013)

Gotta do something, for my own sanity. 

Anabelle is on day 151, Isabelle is on day 149.


----------



## thorsonfarms (Feb 21, 2013)

Oh wow didnt realize how far along they were! Get outside and run with those girls make em move!! Good luck any more signs this morning?


----------



## pygmymommy (Jan 11, 2013)

Wow, tell them to start pushing!!


----------



## Wlschwallenberg (Jan 4, 2013)

Lol I'm gonna squeeze them til they pop!


----------



## thorsonfarms (Feb 21, 2013)

Go on and pop em!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Wow, holding in there.


----------



## Wlschwallenberg (Jan 4, 2013)

Tapping my foot....


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

Come on girlies! Push! Push! Push!


----------



## Wlschwallenberg (Jan 4, 2013)

When I tell them to push they look at me like I am an idiot. Lol


----------



## Wlschwallenberg (Jan 4, 2013)

And we have ...... 


NOTHING! What the heck ladies?!


----------



## thorsonfarms (Feb 21, 2013)

Seriously??? That stinks have you tried talking to the babies yet and trying to coax them out?? Good luck


----------



## Wlschwallenberg (Jan 4, 2013)

Lol yes! I sat out there for HOURS yesterday trying to beg them to come out.


----------



## thorsonfarms (Feb 21, 2013)

Still nothing? Are all the goats here trying to be like poli now?


----------



## Wlschwallenberg (Jan 4, 2013)

Nothing. Poli started a fad, everyone is holding out!! Day 154 & 152 now.


----------



## thorsonfarms (Feb 21, 2013)

Still nothing? Are all the goats here trying to be like poli now?


----------



## thorsonfarms (Feb 21, 2013)

Omg can't even imagine waiting that long!! I prob did last year but didnt know bc I didn't have a date! But I do this yr so that would stink!


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

Alright time to blame Poli for sure  My girl was 153 days. Still waiting (3 more wks) for my 2 little nigi girls. It'll happen when you so much as go in to go to the bathroom. :laugh:


----------



## Frosty (Feb 13, 2010)

Happy kidding. poor Poli getting the blame. lol. Hope they kid soon so I can add to my collection.


----------



## Wlschwallenberg (Jan 4, 2013)

These girls are driving me BANANAS!


----------



## Nigerian (Mar 1, 2013)

Still nothing? The wait is torture! I'm waiting on my girls too.


----------



## Wlschwallenberg (Jan 4, 2013)

Still nothing. Every sign in the book but no action.


----------



## Wlschwallenberg (Jan 4, 2013)

My hubby's bday is Thursday so maybe they are waiting for that.... Lol


----------



## thorsonfarms (Feb 21, 2013)

Plan a big night out for him and then you're bound to have babies just before you have to leave or by the time you get back!!


----------



## Wlschwallenberg (Jan 4, 2013)

We had a big ALL DAY party for him this past Saturday, it didn't work. Lol


----------



## thorsonfarms (Feb 21, 2013)

Prob bc they knew it really wasn't his bday! Lol tricky little goats!!


----------



## Wlschwallenberg (Jan 4, 2013)

Haha! Yes ur probably right!


----------



## Wlschwallenberg (Jan 4, 2013)

Anabelle had a really noticable glob of white discharge this morning, the first time we have seen much at all. And she is way more swollen than she has ever been. She is way past her due date so maybe it means something. raying:

Isabelle is swollen and very pink, which is strange because her hind end was very black until today.

Come on ladies!!!!!


----------



## thorsonfarms (Feb 21, 2013)

Hooray!! Everyone's goats are progressing!!! Mine nada nothing zilch even with big snow storm!! Good luck may you have lots of babies!!


----------



## Wlschwallenberg (Jan 4, 2013)

Still nothing. Anabelle seems to be complaining a lot though. And both girls are doing the Flehmen thing. It's so funny to see. Lol


----------



## pygmymommy (Jan 11, 2013)

Tell them that there's a big snow storm happening and maybe they'll start pushing! Lol


----------



## Wlschwallenberg (Jan 4, 2013)

The nasty soaking rain that has turned our entire property into a mud pit should have done the job lol!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Oh man


----------



## Wlschwallenberg (Jan 4, 2013)

Yeah I am starting to worry about Anabelle, day 156 now.


----------



## Wlschwallenberg (Jan 4, 2013)

Anabelle's in LABOR!!!!!


----------



## nikkigees1 (Feb 26, 2013)

Keep us posted!


----------



## pygmymommy (Jan 11, 2013)

Good luck!!! Post pictures!


----------



## thorsonfarms (Feb 21, 2013)

Hooray!!! Wishing you luck and pink vibes!!!


----------



## Wlschwallenberg (Jan 4, 2013)

A single doeling at 3:25pm 10 pounds and precious as can be!!


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Congrats! What a doll face


----------



## Wlschwallenberg (Jan 4, 2013)

Thank u. Mama is so wonderful with her too. We're all in love.


----------



## thorsonfarms (Feb 21, 2013)

Aww yay so happy for you!!


----------



## Wlschwallenberg (Jan 4, 2013)

Thank you


----------



## pygmymommy (Jan 11, 2013)

Oh my goodness!!!! Too cute!


----------



## Wlschwallenberg (Jan 4, 2013)

Thank you. I was very surprised that she only had one in there. lol


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

Oh, you lucky duck!!! I am STILL waiting for my little goat to pop. She looks big enough for it. Congrats!!! Did you see the birth?


----------



## Wlschwallenberg (Jan 4, 2013)

OwnedByTheGoats said:


> Oh, you lucky duck!!! I am STILL waiting for my little goat to pop. She looks big enough for it. Congrats!!! Did you see the birth?


Yes I did. I had to go in and reposition the kid actually. Was a very exciting delivery for my first time. Lol


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

Lucky, lucky, lucky you. LOL, I am so excited! I even created a thread for my goat, maybe that will speed her up.


----------



## Wlschwallenberg (Jan 4, 2013)

Good luck!!


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

Thanks so much! No one has posted on it, but oh well! I am still SUPER OOBER excited! Don't you have another doe to go?


----------



## Wlschwallenberg (Jan 4, 2013)

Yep I think she is gonna go today!


----------



## thorsonfarms (Feb 21, 2013)

Anything yet on number 2 doe??


----------



## Wlschwallenberg (Jan 4, 2013)

Yes... She is in early labor!!!!


----------



## Wlschwallenberg (Jan 4, 2013)

We have twin DOELINGS!!!!


----------



## Wlschwallenberg (Jan 4, 2013)

First born 4:45am









Second out of the oven 4:50am


----------



## Tayet (Feb 9, 2012)

OMG, so cute! Such great coloring. And the knee high boots on the second one? Adorable!


----------



## Wlschwallenberg (Jan 4, 2013)

Tayet said:


> OMG, so cute! Such great coloring. And the knee high boots on the second one? Adorable!


Thank you! I was very impressed by the coloring. And yes, loving the knee high boots on that lil lady!


----------



## pygmymommy (Jan 11, 2013)

How many boys, how many girls? Are you bottle feeding? I love that yours are in your house too! I hate how mine i growing up so fast. Love it while it last! ):


----------



## Wlschwallenberg (Jan 4, 2013)

pygmymommy said:


> How many boys, how many girls? Are you bottle feeding? I love that yours are in your house too! I hate how mine i growing up so fast. Love it while it last! ):


Three babies altogether, all girls! No bottle babies, the mamas are very protective of their little treasures and are doing amazing!


----------



## pygmymommy (Jan 11, 2013)

Awwwh, good!!  lucky you with all girls! Im glad i got one boy and one girl though.


----------



## Wlschwallenberg (Jan 4, 2013)

We're excited to have all girls because we just put a deposit on a gorgeous buckling. We literally doubled our herd in three days' time. Lol


----------



## Cayennepepper (Feb 1, 2013)

congrats the girls are really cute


----------



## Wlschwallenberg (Jan 4, 2013)

Thank you!


----------

